# OPI Spring/Summer 2013 Collection: EURO CENTRALE!!



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hot off of FB!





Anyone excited for a particular color? I really want to see polka.com...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the regional themes they've been having lately but sometimes I feel a little bored with opi.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

Where's the G...green? We've almost got every rainbow color, but no green?? I'm always down for some glitter, but I am holding out on buying more polish..trying to at least lol.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Feb 8, 2013)

I picked up 6 of these, perfect spring shades for me, can't wait to try em out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 9, 2013)

I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


----------



## Musegirl (Mar 9, 2013)

I picked up "Polka.com", "Eurso Euro", "You're Such a BudaPest", and "My Paprika is Hotter Than Yours" and I LOVE them all.  Gorgeous colors!  I'm wearing "Eurso Euro" with Zoya "Dove" today and they go great together!


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 9, 2013)

I love the color "Can't Find My Czechbook", I've had it on my toes and it's perfect for spring.  I want to try a few more colors from the collection.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2013)

I fell in love with these collection more &amp; more &amp; I ended up with 7 of them lol. They're very nice cremes good for all year around. I especially love the darker vampy shades. I might go back &amp; get "My Paprika is Hotter than yours."



> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


 
I was excited about this until I found out they're no longer accepting the 3.50 off coupon for OPI. I called two different Ulta's &amp; they said the same thing. I would usually purchase two at a time to save a little or use the $5 off $15 but now I can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I ended up getting the whole Oz The Great collection at Hairmaster's because it was much cheaper, ended up saving me $23 than if I had purchased it at Ulta.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was excited about this until I found out they're no longer accepting the 3.50 off coupon for OPI. I called two different Ulta's &amp; they said the same thing. I would usually purchase two at a time to save a little or use the $5 off $15 but now I can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I ended up getting the whole Oz The Great collection at Hairmaster's because it was much cheaper, ended up saving me $23 than if I had purchased it at Ulta.


 Are they not doing it online or also in-stores too? That's a bummer... that was one of the reasons to go buy OPI at Ulta because tehre are definitely places to get them cheaper, if those discounts aren't applicable anymore.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they not doing it online or also in-stores too? That's a bummer... that was one of the reasons to go buy OPI at Ulta because tehre are definitely places to get them cheaper, if those discounts aren't applicable anymore.


 I was told they're not accepting them in store at all &amp; I just tried the code online &amp; it says "excluded from coupons." Boo Ulta. That was one of the main reasons I went there too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was told they're not accepting them in store at all &amp; I just tried the code online &amp; it says "excluded from coupons." Boo Ulta. That was one of the main reasons I went there too.


 Yup, noticed that yesterday too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, noticed that yesterday too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well


 I'm guessing the price hike alone wasn't enough lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the price hike alone wasn't enough lol.


 -.-' greedy Ulta, oh well, at least  I can get them online now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> -.-' greedy Ulta, oh well, at least  I can get them online now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ulta has always been greedy. Sephora is greedy too -- it's the nature of cosmetics in general. Birchbox sells a lot of the stuff both Sephora and Ulta carry with 20% discounts, points, etc, and they're still profitable. The only reason this stuff needs to be so expensive is because there's such high demand for it.

I'm hoping at least since they're selling them online that they'll run only promotions too (like 3 for $15 or smth) and you can actually get them... the annoying thing before was trying to go to the store, and it was inconvenient to do so.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta has always been greedy. Sephora is greedy too -- it's the nature of cosmetics in general. Birchbox sells a lot of the stuff both Sephora and Ulta carry with 20% discounts, points, etc, and they're still profitable. The only reason this stuff needs to be so expensive is because there's such high demand for it.
> 
> I'm hoping at least since they're selling them online that they'll run only promotions too (like 3 for $15 or smth) and you can actually get them... the annoying thing before was trying to go to the store, and it was inconvenient to do so.


 Yup I hope they do 3 for $15 I'd go crazy, last night while trying to pick 3 I had a cart that was like $100+ lol I can't even get to the store, it's so far D:


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I hope they do 3 for $15 I'd go crazy, last night while trying to pick 3 I had a cart that was like $100+ lol I can't even get to the store, it's so far D:


 I was thinking that's the only time it pays off is for people who don't have an Ulta close to them, otherwise it's just sad. Nobody wants to pay more &amp; have OPI excluded from coupons now, such a downer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking that's the only time it pays off is for people who don't have an Ulta close to them, otherwise it's just sad. Nobody wants to pay more &amp; have OPI excluded from coupons now, such a downer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yup it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know it was excluded, such a bummer D:


----------



## Krendall (Mar 15, 2013)

At the salon inside of JCPenney, they are $8 each, or $6 if you buy 2 or more.  You can also use your rewards coupons if you've got 'em, and I believe there is a $10 off $50 coupon floating around the web.  I know because I work there and we have both the Euro Centrale and Oz collections.  I bought 7 out of the 8 Mariah Carey polishes over the last two months and paid almost nothing!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 15, 2013)

> At the salon inside of JCPenney, they are $8 each, or $6 if you buy 2 or more.Â  You can also use your rewards coupons if you've got 'em, and I believe there is a $10 off $50 coupon floating around the web.Â  I know because I work there and we have both the Euro Centrale and Oz collections.Â  I bought 7 out of the 8 Mariah Carey polishes over the last two months and paid almost nothing!


 I think I'm going to start getting my OPI there. I pay $9 a bottle at Trade Secret, which adds up quick! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At the salon inside of JCPenney, they are $8 each, or $6 if you buy 2 or more.  You can also use your rewards coupons if you've got 'em, and I believe there is a $10 off $50 coupon floating around the web.  I know because I work there and we have both the Euro Centrale and Oz collections.  I bought 7 out of the 8 Mariah Carey polishes over the last two months and paid almost nothing!


 Wow I had no idea JC penny sold OPI. I'm going to check mine out. I ended up buying my last two OPI polishes from Ulta last night. I really wanted the light purple one which I couldn't find anywhere &amp; picked up the hot orange before I regretted it.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At the salon inside of JCPenney, they are $8 each, or $6 if you buy 2 or more.  You can also use your rewards coupons if you've got 'em, and I believe there is a $10 off $50 coupon floating around the web.  I know because I work there and we have both the Euro Centrale and Oz collections.  I bought 7 out of the 8 Mariah Carey polishes over the last two months and paid almost nothing!


 I'll have to check them out since I really can't get a deal at Ulta anymore! Thanks for posting!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At the salon inside of JCPenney, they are $8 each, or $6 if you buy 2 or more.  You can also use your rewards coupons if you've got 'em, and I believe there is a $10 off $50 coupon floating around the web.  I know because I work there and we have both the Euro Centrale and Oz collections.  I bought 7 out of the 8 Mariah Carey polishes over the last two months and paid almost nothing!


 Thanks for posting this ^^


----------



## Krendall (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh I should also add we had a bunch of old Illamasqua polishes that went to $7.00 last week in the Sephora inside JCP.  Coupons exclude Sephora, but still an awesome deal.  I bought six.  Oops.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I should also add we had a bunch of old Illamasqua polishes that went to $7.00 last week in the Sephora inside JCP.  Coupons exclude Sephora, but still an awesome deal.  I bought six.  Oops.


 Jealous! I love illamasqua polishes, especially the new speckled ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

